# Pregnant and Facing Divorce



## Baby K's Mommy (Oct 24, 2012)

I am 26 years old and have been married for three years as of last week. My husband and I haven't had the greatest relationship but it's overall good and we are both happy. My husband approached me about a year ago and was considering leaving because he wanted to feel that feeling you get when you are with someone new. We worked past those issues and he chocked it up to being selfish. He knew that he might be able to get that feeling that he was looking for with someone new but that it would eventually fade. Seven months later, we decided to start a family. I got pregnant right away and am now 13 weeks pregnant. My husband and I had a smal disagreement the other night and it turned into him having the same feelings as he did a year ago but this time he thinks we should call it quits. He doesn't think his feelings are going to go away. My husband is a good person and he realizes that this is selfish but feels like he needs to take care of his own needs first. I feel that he is not even giving our family a chance and am angry that he would do this so soon after making a conscious decision to start a family. I am crushed and can't stop crying. Does anyone have any words of wisdom or advice?


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Sort of in the same boat. My husband left me while I was pregnant too. Wasn't "in love" anymore.


Just cut him out like a tumor. I know that is harsh, but if you 180, it might help. He seems way too selfish.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

If he wants to be; dumb, immature and selfish, there really isn't anything much you can do about it. 

He can walk away from you but he cant walk away from his financial responsibility.

I also suspect, he has another woman, in all probability.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

What is it about some men who think it is a women's responsibility to make them happy? I think he'll keep on being selfish and your best to lose him sooner rather than later.


----------

